# Finding Vivian Maier



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

WoW...I love that!! thanks for posting it  meanderer


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2015)

She could spot a good picture with her eyes and then take a picture of it with her Rolliflex.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Great post, thanks so much. 

What an interesting woman.

Is is wrong that all this fuss is happening about her work, knowing that she wouldn't have wanted it?

There's more to this story than that short video showed.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Great post, thanks so much.
> 
> What an interesting woman.
> 
> ...


You are correct, Josiah.  This is a trailer for a longer documentary.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 29, 2015)

Fascinating!  I'd love to know more about her.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## merlin (Apr 14, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> You are correct, Josiah.  This is a trailer for a longer documentary.



I watched the documentary a while back, when it came out here on dvd, its an amazing story and an excellent film, well worth a watch if you get a chance.


----------

